# Bike Ride for Kenya: Vancouver-San Diego



## KourageRide (Mar 20, 2010)

The 2010 Kourage Ride http://www.kourageride.org begins July 1st in Vancouver, Canada and end 1800 miles later in San Diego, California on July 27th. Partial rides are available and are listed below. 

The Kourage Ride is fully supported with all food and lodging provided. Riders do not carry any gear and there is no camping. The Kourage Ride team supports riders from registration to the finish line including assisting with training, fundraising, and on each mile along the route! 

The purpose of the Kourage Ride is to raise funds for Kourage, Inc a non-profit organization that reduces poverty in Kenya through creating jobs and fostering entrepreneurship.

We would love for you join us this summer. 

Dates Routes Miles Fundraising Requirements
July 1-27 Vacouver, BC - San Diego, CA 1,800 $4,000
July 1-3 Vacouver, BC - Seattle, WA 183 $1,000
July 5-9 Seattle, WA - North Bend, OR 464 $2,000
July 11-17 North Bend, OR - San Francisco, CA 550 $2,250
July 19-23 San Francisco, CA - Santa Barbara, CA 377 $1,750
July 25-27 Santa Barbara, CA - San Diego, CA 231 $1,000

Here are our sites:
http://www.kourageride.org
http://www.kourage.posterous.com (blog)

More Information about the beneficiary, Kourage, Inc:
Kourage works with young entrepreneurs in fashion, design, photography, modeling, and marketing to create and expand their businesses. This includes, but is not limited to, linking entrepreneurs with potential customers in Kenya and abroad, providing a clean modern workspace with the latest equipment, and training potential entrepreneurs in business and in their respective trades. Furthermore Kourage creates employment opportunities and provides training for unskilled labor. The majority of these individuals are young women who are unable to find employment in the formal sector. These jobs offer a safe working conditions and above market wages to improve the lives of workers and their families.


----------

